# Need Some Information and Help



## 92sb4x4oh (Mar 11, 2012)

OK, I have a single story 1,100 square foot house.  It has central heat and air but I would like some information on the current furnace in the house is a Ruud  Silhouette II gas and the model number is UGPH-07EAUER.  I would like to know how old this furnace is and what the BTU of it would be.  How efficient is this furnace and how safe are they installed into a closet.  Also, the house sits on a crawl space and all duct work is ran in the ceilings.  In the winter time the floors stay cold and if you have a pair of shoes sitting on the carpet overnight the insides will be cold when you put them on in the morning.  I believe this is cause by two items.  The first being the heat ducts are either in the ceiling or in the walls about 8 to 9 feet from the floor and since heat rises nothing is getting to the floor area.  The second reason would be that the crawl space is not insulated at all.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 11, 2012)

92sb4x4oh said:


> OK, I have a single story 1,100 square foot house.  It has central heat and air but I would like some information on the current furnace in the house is a Ruud  Silhouette II gas and the model number is UGPH-07EAUER.  I would like to know how old this furnace is and what the BTU of it would be.  How efficient is this furnace and how safe are they installed into a closet.  Also, the house sits on a crawl space and all duct work is ran in the ceilings.  In the winter time the floors stay cold and if you have a pair of shoes sitting on the carpet overnight the insides will be cold when you put them on in the morning.  I believe this is cause by two items.  The first being the heat ducts are either in the ceiling or in the walls about 8 to 9 feet from the floor and since heat rises nothing is getting to the floor area.  The second reason would be that the crawl space is not insulated at all.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks



If your home is insulated good then your furnace is large enough. Your furnace is 70,000 BTU. 80% Eff. i think.
  Are the ducks in the attic insulated good?
 How deep is your crawl hole? 
 You should have foam insulation on your blocks walls in the crawl space, and make sure your vents are closed in the winter. 
 Is your crawl space wet or dry. Do you have plastic on the ground?
 Would it be possible to run a duct down through a closet to dump a little heat in the crawl space.
 Any time you have a over head heating system it's a good idea to have a slow ceiling fan driving the heat down to the floor. 
 Can you get me your serial no. usually the date is in this no.


----------



## 92sb4x4oh (Mar 12, 2012)

The outside walls I don't feel are insulated at all but I will find that out in the next couple months when I start to deal with a roof issue.  Now for the crawl space I would almost bet that there is not insulation or vapor barrier at all and current no way to shut what air vents are in the foundation.  I was told the their was a new foundation poured when the place was remodeled.  I will also know this within the next couple months because I will cut a hole in the floor to check.  I have to cut the hole no matter what because of a high spot in the floor.  Now for the serial number of the unit it is FD5D302F240004800.  I hope this helps and thanks.


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 12, 2012)

92sb4x4oh said:


> The outside walls I don't feel are insulated at all but I will find that out in the next couple months when I start to deal with a roof issue.  Now for the crawl space I would almost bet that there is not insulation or vapor barrier at all and current no way to shut what air vents are in the foundation.  I was told the their was a new foundation poured when the place was remodeled.  I will also know this within the next couple months because I will cut a hole in the floor to check.  I have to cut the hole no matter what because of a high spot in the floor.  Now for the serial number of the unit it is FD5D302F240004800.  I hope this helps and thanks.



http://www.furnacecompare.com/furnaces/ruud/UGPH-07EAUER.html
 By your ser. no. i think your furnace is a 2002.
 If you can't insulate from the inside maybe you can from do it from the out side with new vents. Sounds like you have to do some investigating to find out what you have.  Paul


----------



## 92sb4x4oh (Mar 13, 2012)

Paul,

It is interesting to look at the link and what it says about the furnace.  The part I don't like is that it states that since it is a noncondensing furnace that it should be vented out through a chimmey, since the exhaust gases are often very hot.  This furnace is vented through the roof with what looks like a single walled standard vent pipe.  The house doesn't even have a chimmey to vent it out of at this time.  I think it might be time to have a HVAC person check the furnace for me because I do know that if you open the bi-fold door to the closet area it is installed in it is very hot and it is not a sealed unit so you can see the burner when it is on through the vents in the top of the furnace case.  This could be a CO2 problem also that I need to check on the next time I have the furnace running.  Thanks for the good information.


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 13, 2012)

92sb4x4oh said:


> Paul,
> 
> It is interesting to look at the link and what it says about the furnace.  The part I don't like is that it states that since it is a noncondensing furnace that it should be vented out through a chimmey, since the exhaust gases are often very hot.  This furnace is vented through the roof with what looks like a single walled standard vent pipe.  The house doesn't even have a chimmey to vent it out of at this time.  I think it might be time to have a HVAC person check the furnace for me because I do know that if you open the bi-fold door to the closet area it is installed in it is very hot and it is not a sealed unit so you can see the burner when it is on through the vents in the top of the furnace case.  This could be a CO2 problem also that I need to check on the next time I have the furnace running.  Thanks for the good information.


If the furnace is in a clo. with a solid door on it, the return air must be ducted out of that room.
 There should be burner air 25sq."  one hi and one low in that room.   Paul


----------

